# Pics from a Deer Stand



## Philnlucky (Nov 12, 2017)

A few from this weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yessir buddy, it was one WILD weekend. Bucks were going crazy.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2017)

Your a great shot with that camera.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice shots,,,,


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 13, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Your a great shot with that camera.



x 2. Nice .


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 13, 2017)

Awesome captures.  Way to go!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 14, 2017)

I used to take my Camera in the stand with me I need to start doing that again, used to get great pictures of birds coming to check me out and a lot other critters to see as well, nice pictures


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice pictures!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like you had a great sit!


----------

